# Xeneise, Zeneize, o Genovese?



## SerinusCanaria3075

Tengo esta pregunta porque al parecer existe la "lengua ligure" que sería "genovese" en italiano, pero tiene alguna influencia con el equipo argentino _Boca Jrs_.? Los "xeneise" juegan en Buenos Aires, pero supongo que el dialecto "zeneize" es hablado incluso en Latino America.


----------



## freakit

El dialecto genovese es un dialecto lìgure. Muchos genoveses se mudaron en Argentina a final del siglo 19 y a principios del siglo siguente.
En genovés, Génova se dice "Zena", y asì el gentilicio es algo como "Zeneise". 
El equipo del Boca fue fundado también por unos italianos, y siendo por la mayorìa genoveses que casi hablaban solo su dialecto (el idioma italiano hasta entonces no lo hablaba casi nadie), fue reconocido como el "equipo zeneise", es decir el equipo genovés.


----------



## Cristina.

XeneiZe, con z.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Club_Atl%C3%A9tico_Boca_Juniors
(*la mitad más uno*..... )
Boca Juniors/River Plate :
Aquí te habla de la historia de los 2 clubes.
*"Non dobbiamo dimenticare che la squadra Boca juniors viene pure chiamata Xeneize, cioè genovese, in genovese."*


----------



## xeneize

Jaja, esta vez sí me toca intervenir...
Bueno, en la fundación de Boca se mezcla la realidad con la leyenda, y es muy difícil aclarar todo.
Seguramente los italianos fueron entre sus fundadores, de ascendencia genovesa, y de ahí el apodo de los jugadores y de los hinchas del equipo (junto con el otro, *bosteros*).
En genovés se escribe *zeneize* o *zeneise* de Zena (Génova), como bien dijeron.
En la Argentina, va con x, *xeneize*.
Muchos en Argentina ignoran por completo esto, y no tienen ni idea de lo que quiere decir xeneize. 
Es que se trata de raíces muy lejanas.
En cuanto al idioma ligur, dudo mucho de que haya gente que aún lo hable, en la Argentina, ya que es un idioma que desgraciadamente va desapareciendo también en Liguria y en la misma Génova...
Seguro habrá quedado algún rastro en Sudámerica, pero creo sea totalmente imposible oír a dos personas hablando en ligur, a no ser de que se trate de dos ancianos en un ámbito familiar.
Seguramente hay palabras de origen ligur que se trasladaron ya hace tiempo al español de Argentina.

Saludos


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Estaba seguro que *xeneize *tenía que intervenir en este tema.
Es muy notable la influencia (desendencia) italiana en Sudamerica. Se nota en apellidos de tantisimos jugadores:
Boca- Palermo, Battaglia, Migliore
River- Tuzzio, Belluschi

Fin'ora pensavo che forse i giocatori erano da famiglie siciliane ma non di Genova come sto vedendo.


----------



## xeneize

Sí, eso sí, hay muchísimas personas de origen italiano sobre todo en la Argentina. Hoy en día, serían los bisabuelos de los jugadores los que fueron italianos.
Creo hayan llegado sobre todo del norte (Piamonte, Liguria, Veneto, Friul) y de Sicilia y Calabria.

Saludos


----------



## freakit

Por lo que se refiere al dialecto ligure, se habla siempre menos, pero hay ocasiones para oirlo: una escuchar unas canciones de Fabrizio de Andrè,  compositor "històrico" genovés e italiano.
Xeneise, si vives en Thatari, sabràs que en la isleta de Carloforte allì en el sur de Sardini también se habla un dialecto ligure.


----------



## xeneize

Seguro, en Carloforte se habla antiguo ligur (tenemos varios idiomas "foráneos" en Cerdeña...), los pobladores venían de una isla de Túnez pero eran originarios de Pegli, Liguria.
Creo que el ligur sobreviva en los pueblos, que tradicionalmente mantienen más el idioma, y vaya a menos en Génova. Así que, el _*zeneize*_ peligra....

Chau


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

>a _zoentù_ a l'é na mouttìa che tutti ne guaeimmo.

Italiano: la _giuventù_ è una malattia di cui tutti guariscono.
Español: la _juventud_ es una enfermedad de cual todos se recuperan (nos recuperamos).
Latin: _iuventus _morbum est ex quo omnes ad sanitatem revertuntur.

Quizás el ejemplo genovés no este literalmente escrito (si alguien habla zeneize diganos).


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

>Mi no veddo l'öa che s'arve *o* bar pe-o primmo caffè, 
(io non vedo l'ora che si apra il bar per il primo caffè)

>Mi no veddo l'öa che s'arve o barcon *da* bionda *do* terso cian.
(io non vedo l'ora che si apra la finestra della bionda del terzo piano)

Si possono vedere degli elementi portoghesi, non so s'è veramente ereditato o preso a prestito dalla lingua iberica.


----------



## xeneize

Es imposible que el portugués haya influido directamente en el genovés, debido a la ausencia de contacto...
El portugués no es el idioma que más se le parezca al ligur, sin embargo hay elementos comunes entre los dos, ya que el ligur, idioma del grupo galo-románico, está entroncado con el provenzal, el occitano, el catalán...Y estos idiomas tienen por supuesto similitudes con el portugués.
Como nota de curiosidad, De André hizo canciones también en portugués..Seguro notó los parecidos entre los dos idiomas.
Y tanto los ligures como los portugueses son pueblos de mar.


----------



## mauro63

xeneize said:


> Sí, eso sí, hay muchísimas personas de origen italiano sobre todo en la Argentina. Hoy en día, serían los bisabuelos de los jugadores los que fueron italianos.
> Creo hayan llegado sobre todo del norte (Piamonte, Liguria, Veneto, Friul) y de Sicilia y Calabria.
> 
> Saludos


 
Casi el 50 % de los Argentinos somo descendientes de italianos. Todavía quedan muchísimos italianos venidos al fin de la 2º guerra mundial y es probable que no solo los bisabuelos sino también los abuelos o padres sean italianos. En la Boca existe sociedades de genoveses y calabreses donde se hacen fiestas y aún se escuchan los dialectos. Ni que hablar la influencia del genoves, piamontes y napolitano  en nuestro lunfardo( canapia, gamba, lingera, pelandrún, belín, buseca etc) o la comida ( gnocchi al pesto, bagna cauda, risotto, la grappa y mucho más )


----------



## xeneize

Hola, no había escuchado nunca los dialectos, pero yo no vivo en la Argentina...
Seguro que en los círculos de inmigrados se puedan oír todavía.
La influencia de los idiomas de la península es muy alta, lástima que muchas palabras se hayan quedado en el lunfardo sin pasar al castellano de Argentina de uso diario, y que muchas otras hayan desaparecido.
Hay palabras que muchísimos argentinos ni entienden, sobre todo los más jóvenes...
*Linyera* es piamontés, *belín* genovés, *pelandrún* igual uno de ellos, *buseca* también es palabra del norte...
*Gamba*, en cambio, no sé con certidumbre de dónde vino, me imagino del italiano, pero existe también en castellano como palabra desusada (viene en la Rae).
También los términos culinarios serían particularmente del norte de Italia.
Saludos


----------



## MünchnerFax

> *Nota del moderador*
> Pedimos a los foreros que no se desvíen de las preguntas originales:
> - ¿Por qué el _Boca Jrs. _también se llama _Xeneize_?
> - ¿Se habla el dialecto ligur en Latinoamerica?
> 
> Si desean chatear de otro, usen por favor los PMs.
> 
> Gracias por la cooperación.


----------



## cacarulo

xeneize said:


> HolaLa influencia de los idiomas de la península es muy alta, lástima que muchas palabras se hayan quedado en el lunfardo sin pasar al castellano de Argentina de uso diario,


 
El lunfardo forma parte del castellano de uso diario de Buenos Aires, y en menor parte de la Argentina: laburo, guita, groso, mina, chorro, afanar, pete, boludo, quilombo, forro, boludear, arrugar, tano, garompa, gamba, cuore, bulín, faso, trolo, trola, gato, dorima, bondi...


----------



## xeneize

Esas palabras que ponés, que tienen los más varios orígenes, sí se incorporaron al castellano de Argentina, excepto quizás algunas.
De hecho, muchas del lunfardo lo hicieron.
Yo dije nomás que muchas otras no lo hicieron, lo que no niega el contrario 
De hecho, dudo mucho que sean de uso diario en Buenos Aires (y mucho menos en otros lados) palabras como: acamalar, amurar, aura, leguiyún, brema, bugosina, mayorengo, cafúa, najushar, chapaliar, percalera, peringundín, remanye, locateli.....
Y muchísimas más...
Son todas lunfardas, y aparecen en los diccionarios lunfardos online.
Un acervo muy vasto, que en buena parte desgraciadamente se perdió.
Tenemos que preservar todas las palabras que aún quedan, por supuesto.
De las que pusiste, algunas me parecerieron no ser de origen estrictamente lunfardo, como _groso_, ¿o me equivoco?


----------



## Jenesaisrien

xeneize said:


> De hecho, dudo mucho que sean de uso diario en Buenos Aires (y mucho menos en otros lados) palabras como: acamalar, amurar, aura, leguiyún, brema, bugosina, mayorengo, cafúa, najushar, chapaliar, percalera, peringundín, remanye, locateli.....
> Y muchísimas más...



Totalmente de acuerdo...el lunfardo de la época de los arrabales (por llamarlo de algún modo), que tenía gran influencia no sólo de los dialectos italianos sino también de otros idiomas, por ej el polaco, en gran parte no fue incorporado al habla "standard" ( no sé si es una buena definición pero creo que se entiende). Hoy en día mucha gente tiene problemas para entender las letras del tango.
Quizás recuerdes que, aunque sea tangencialmente, hablamos un poco de este tema en el hilo de los italianismos en América Latina
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=523836&highlight=italianismos

Respecto de las palabras que mencionaba cacarulo, creo que algunas como quilombo, boludear, afanar, no son lunfardo. Afanar viene del árabe, está recogida en el Rae, y hasta donde yo sé se usa en muchos países. Pero bueno, esto es en cierto modo secundario con relación a lo que comentaba antes.

saludos


----------



## xeneize

De acuerdo con vos...
Sí, ahora que me lo dijiste me acuerdo bien de que ya tratamos el tema 
Chau


----------



## cacarulo

Groso quizá venga del portugués de Brasil (como motoquero, careta, maconia y otras más). Si quilombo no es lunfardo… habrá que ver qué entiende cada uno por lunfardo. Pero para debatirlo más profundamente quizá haya que abrir un tema al respecto.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, _quilombo_ al parecer se usa en Argentina, Chile, Bolivia, Paraguay, Uruguay, e incluso Honduras....y es de origen africano.
Quizás por eso no pueda ser lunfardo en sentido estricto, o sea, no es una palabra que nació en el lunfardo, aunque por supuesto pertenece también al vocabulario del lunfa.

Sí, _groso_ podría ser también del portugués, no únicamente del italiano.
En ambos idiomas se dice _grosso_, o sea _grueso_.


----------



## cacarulo

> Quizás por eso no pueda ser lunfardo en sentido estricto, o sea, no es una palabra que nació en el lunfardo, aunque por supuesto pertenece también al vocabulario del lunfa.


¿y cuáles serían las palabras nacidas EN el lunfardo? ¿Las palabras al vesre? Porque todas las demás vienen de algún lado, dialecto italiano, lenguas precolombinas, portugués del Brasil, etc.
Habrá que abrir un tema nomás


----------



## xeneize

Sí, claro...Pero yo quise decir que _quilombo_ no se dice ni siquiera únicamente en la Argentina...Y _afanar_ se dice incluso en varias partes de España. Por lo menos podríamos decir que no son _únicamente_ lunfardos.
Tenés razón, dale, si abrís el hilo te llevo el apunte


----------



## Neuromante

Afanar es español... y como escriben más arriba de origen árabe.
No entiendo de donde viene decir que* se dice incluso en varias partes de España.* Para ninguna de sus acepciones.


----------



## xeneize

Y yo no entiendo qué es lo que no entendés 
Lo que dije, quiere decir eso, simplemente. Ningún enigma.
Lo dije para Cacarulo, que es argentino: como el podía acaso no saber que *afanar* se dice también en España (conozco a muchos argentinos que creen que es palabra nomás argentina, y yo también hace tiempo lo creía), quise apuntarle que _se dice incluso en España _(podía haber dicho _incluso en México_, _incluso en la costa de Venezuela_, _incluso en el norte de Cuba_, pasa que ahí no se si se dice, pero para España sí lo sabía) queriendo indicar con eso que yo justamente no lo reputo lunfardo, sino castellano nomás.
Espero esté claro ahora...
Y puse _varias_ _partes de España_ porque no tengo la absoluta certeza de que se diga en todo el territorio español, obvio.
Por ejemplo, para quedarnos en el foro, algunos españoles de varias zonas dijeron conocer y usar la palabra, pero por ejemplo Heidita dijo no conocerla.
Entonces no puedo afirmar con certeza que es una palabra común en toda España, simplemente porque no lo sé, no tengo ni idea.


----------



## cacarulo

cacarulo said:


> Habrá que abrir un tema nomás


 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=616180


----------



## El Genovés

La forma correcta es "*zeneize*" /ze'nejze/, que quiere decir "genovés" en genovés. Por supuesto que "genovese" es correcta, pero es en italiano. El genovés es la variedad más importante y difundida de la lengua ligur. Es incorrecto "xeneize" por ser solo una deformación que apareció en la Argentina (difundidísimo hoy el error en los medios y en los productos del club Boca Juniors), y también "zeneise" (aunque responde a la ortografía italiana), ya que ambos sonidos en la palabra son los de la S sonora /z/. La grafía oficial de la lengua ligur dicta entonces "*zeneize*" como forma correcta.

La influencia en el equipo argentino Boca Juniors está en sus orígenes, por haber sido en el barrio de la Boca donde se concentraba la mayor aglomeración de genoveses de Argentina a fines del siglo XIX y principios del XX. También dejó su huella en el lunfardo y en la gastronomía del Río de la Plata.

Se habla todavía genovés en Latinoamérica, sí. Y también en otros lugares del mundo donde hubo inmigración llegada desde la región de Liguria, aunque es poca la gente que lo mantiene vivo. Como el resto de las lenguas minorizadas, en Italia perdió terreno frente al italiano estándar (toscano), y en el exterior frente al castellano, al inglés o al francés.

INCLUYO EL VÍNCULO A ESTE SITIO WEB EN ESPAÑOL Y GENOVÉS, QUE CONTIENE INFORMACIÓN AL RESPECTO Y MÁS: http://www.genoves.com.ar
Salûi a tùtti!


----------

